# Oggi



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

Oggi in un cittadina della CIVILISSIMA Spagna un asinello verrà massacrato a bastonate fino a frantumargli tutte le ossa per una tradizione popolare legata al folklore rappresentativo... non bastavano le corride!!!
La Spagna dovrebbe farsi qualche domanda sull'immagine che offre delle proprie.....tradizioni!
bRUJA  


 


* *



*martedì 24 febbraio 2009*

*SALVIAMO L'ASINELLO *




Cari amici,
martedi' 24 febbraio si terra' come al solito a 
Villanueva in Spagna la
Fiesta del Pero Palo, nel quale un asinello 
viene pesantemente 
bistrattato
da uomini ubriachi.
In passato 
"la festa finiva quando finiva l'asino" e all'asinello 
venivano

spezzate le ossa, oggi riesce a sopravvivere alla terribile 

"processione",
ma la caduta di attenzione internazionale rischia di 
far precipitare
nuovamente le cose; la legge regionale di protezione 
animali dovrebbe
impedire i maltrattamenti, ma dato che viene fatta 
applicare dalle forze
di polizia locali, serve a ben poco.


Tutti gli approfondimenti li trovate sul sito http://www.peropalo.tk

Potete inoltre sottoscrivere una petizione online qui:

http:
//www.firmasonline.com/1firmas/camp1.asp?C=1326


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

che facce di merda.
mamma come odio sempre più gli uomini


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Bruja*

Il link per firmare la petizione non funziona, non e' esatto.


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il link per firmare la petizione non funziona, non e' esatto.


anche a me non funzia


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*mi spiace...*

...purtroppo é l'unico che ho trovato... può essere che ci siano siti alternativi... bisognerà cercare.
Comunque resta il fatto che certe "ritualità popolari" rendono un popolo fermo ai secoli bui...!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

io non ho parole.
Non conosco nessun essere vivente così  inutilmente crudele.


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Firmare la petizione online non e' possibile, l'indirizzo e' sbagliato ... andate a questo link:

http://www.centopercentoanimalisti.com/phpBB2/asini-in-spagna-vt33909.html

e troverete tutto cio' che occorre per spedire delle e-mail alle autorita locali

*fate copia-incolla del testo in spagnolo*, infondo alla pagina troverete la traduzione in italiano (non va spedita) che serve solo per info sul testo da spedire.

Non dimentite di mettere i vostri dati -nome e cognome- io suggerirei anche il luogo da dove scrivete.

Fate il passa-parola e speriamo al meglio ... piu' e-mail arrivono e meglio e'.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

schifato da tutto cio'
dopo la corrida anche quest'altra nefandezza
speriamo nella giustizia divina x certa gente


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Firmare la petizione online non e' possibile, l'indirizzo e' sbagliato ... andate a questo link:
> 
> http://www.centopercentoanimalisti.com/phpBB2/asini-in-spagna-vt33909.html
> 
> ...


di corsa..


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

ma sono pazzi?

malati?


come si fa a permettere sta roba...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che facce di merda.
> mamma come odio sempre più gli uomini



so davvero scioccata---tra il rumeno.. e questo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

beh anche in italia ci sono nefandezze magari nn cosi crude ma sempre tali in nome di un antica tradizione
nessuno sa come vengono trattati i cavalli x il palio di siena?


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*sì*



Alexantro ha detto:


> beh anche in italia ci sono nefandezze magari nn cosi crude ma sempre tali in nome di un antica tradizione
> nessuno sa come vengono trattati i cavalli x il palio di siena?


E' motivo per considerare anche il Palio una barbarie... ma tant'é....
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

grazie


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

La grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal  modo in cui tratta gli animali. 
(Gandhi)

... ed io sto aspettando ...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' motivo per considerare anche il Palio una barbarie... ma tant'é....
> Bruja


pessimo esempio ... non esiste posto dove vengono trattati meglio ...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Toujours*



Toujours ha detto:


> pessimo esempio ... non esiste posto dove vengono trattati meglio ...


Tu sei un testimonial e conosci i "cavallari"... diversamente sarei più prudente nello sbilanciarmi!!!
E comunque stanno tanto bene che spesso muiono in corsa... non male come esempio...
Bruja


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu sei un testimonial e conosci i "cavallari"... diversamente sarei più prudente nello sbilanciarmi!!!
> E comunque stanno tanto bene che spesso muiono in corsa... non male come esempio...
> Bruja


la tua cultura nel ramo è degna di una lettrice di novella 2000 ... e parli sempre ... ciao


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*......*



Toujours ha detto:


> la tua cultura nel ramo è degna di una lettrice di novella 2000 ... e parli sempre ... ciao


Parlare é lecito e sulle mie letture trovo difficile tu possa disquisire ... in compenso non imbonisco... quanto alla mia preparazione nel ramo ippico, preferisco sorvolare... non devo convincere nessuno.
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> la tua cultura nel ramo è degna di una lettrice di novella 2000 ... e parli sempre ... ciao


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

mi pare che i cavalli nel palio come agli ippodromi vengano dopati x farli correre di piu
anche questo e' falso toujours???


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi pare che i cavalli nel palio come agli ippodromi vengano dopati x farli correre di piu
> anche questo e' falso toujours???


esiste l'antidoping pure lì, ed i casi di positività vengono resi noti, 

penso non esista nessun atleta che debba esprimere le proprie potenzialità in termini fisici ai giorni nostri, e mi riferisco ovviamente anche e soprattutto al genere umano, che non assuma sostanze per migliorare le proprie prestazioni ... coi dovuti e "consentiti"dosaggi ... solo che i media quasi sempre ... rendono note solo le informazioni che fanno loro comodo ... nascondendo quello che decidono sia "meglio" non sapere  ... generando poi l'opinione comune ...

non basta leggere, meglio imparare vivendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





nel Palio...che peraltro ne seguo ne mi piace, ma tramite amici toscani ho avuto l'opportunità di vivere dall'interno, i cavalli sono visti come eroi , vero che rischiano la vita in gara ... come i loro fantini, ma per il resto dell'anno sono trattati da re ... mi sembra vergognoso il paragone con chi massacra gli animali solo per tradizione ... perchè non insultare allora chi se li mangia perchè qualcuno ha deciso e scritto che sono commestibili ?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Parlare é lecito e sulle mie letture trovo difficile tu possa disquisire ... in compenso non imbonisco... quanto alla mia preparazione nel ramo ippico, preferisco sorvolare... non devo convincere nessuno.
> Bruja


evita di sentenziare dal tuo trono allora ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*toujour*



> ... perchè non insultare allora chi se li mangia perchè qualcuno ha deciso e scritto che sono commestibili ?


e come darti torto qui.

sul resto non mi pronuncio perchè non so .

Pero' è un male non poter giudicare un atleta per i suoi meriti fisici e non... come dire...indotti da elementi estranei alla propria capacità fisica.


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e come darti torto qui.
> 
> sul resto non mi pronuncio perchè non so .
> 
> *Pero' è un male non poter giudicare un atleta per i suoi meriti fisici* e non... come dire...indotti da elementi estranei alla propria capacità fisica.


è tristissimo micia ... anche perchè diversi poveri ragazzi hanno anche pagato sulla propria pelle le varie "sperimentazioni" ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Toujour*



Toujours ha detto:


> è tristissimo micia ... anche perchè diversi poveri ragazzi hanno anche pagato sulla propria pelle le varie "sperimentazioni" ...



....è grave quindi...


se fossi un atleta , e magari lo fossi, sarebbe frustrante vivere tutto cio'...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ....è grave quindi...
> 
> 
> se fossi un atleta , e magari lo fossi, sarebbe frustrante vivere tutto cio'...


quando sei giovane ed hai voglia di emergere non fai tanto caso a cosa ti danno ... ti fidi ... e pensi di avere il mondo in mano ... poi il conto arriva però ... salatissimo


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando sei giovane ed hai voglia di emergere non fai tanto caso a cosa ti danno ... ti fidi ... e pensi di avere il mondo in mano ... poi il conto arriva però ... salatissimo


OT
minchia che avatar


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> OT
> minchia che avatar


guardati il tuo


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Vittorio Feltri non e' nella rosa dei giornalisti che mi piacciono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma ricordo benissimo un suo bellissino articolo su Panorama del 2006 (viva internet, dove nulla sparisce) dedicato ai vari palii che si svolgono in Italia ... una vera e propria " Atrocita'  ", chi ancora permette questo scempio e, si alletta di questo spettaco e' un Incivile oltre che una Bestia. 

Ecco l'articolo:

*LIBERO*
 16  GIUGNO 2006 

*L’insostenibile atrocità sui  cavalli* *Mattatoi: Costringere questi animali complessi a correre in piazze  anguste comporta dei rischi. Le zampe equine sono perfette. Resistono se  rispettate: altrimenti si  frantumano*


 di VITTORIO  FELTRI


  Concorrono tanti elementi a  rendere l'uomo crudele, e non serve stilare un elenco gerarchico: ignoranza,  insensibilità, maleducazione, avidità eccetera. A regolare i rapporti fra noi e  i nostri simili e la natura sono la forza e l'amore, o meglio la pietas. Se  viene meno l'amore, trionfa la legge della giungla. Ho più muscoli di te ( ho  più mezzi) quindi faccio di te quello che mi garba. Detto questo in brutale  sintesi, ecco spiegato perché nell'era della globalizzazione - anche  dell'imbecillità - assistiamo in questa stagione di sagre quotidiane a  insostenibili atrocità sugli animali. Il pubblico si divide in due categorie.  Quella dei guardoni che godono alla vista del sangue e, in genere, dello  spettacolo osceno della sofferenza; e quella dei miti di cuore che si  scandalizzano e chiedono, inascoltati, di farla finita con le barbarie. Vince  quasi sempre la prima categoria. Per cui ogni occasione resta buona per aprire  la macelleria e applaudire ai massacri. Gli ultimi episodi, le ultime  carneficine hanno sollevato una ventata di indignazione raccolta e rilanciata  dai mass media con adeguato clamore, destinato però a placarsi in fretta e a  lasciare le cose come stavano e stanno. Gli animali sono considerati stracci,  usati, calpestati; giocattoli da sfruttare per divertimento finché respirano,  poi da gettare senza pentimenti né rimpianti. Prendiamo il palio di Ferrara,  recente edizione. Cavalli stramazzati, azzoppati, agonizzanti sulla pista:  veterinari, ambulanze, nitriti disperati. E la folla calcante che strabuzza gli  occhi. E' la tradizione, talvolta sinonimo di sadismo e truculenta. Solito  pretesto: le giostre dei cavalli risalgono al medioevo, riproporle nelle  versioni originali significa rinsaldare le radici del popolo alla sua terra,  onorare la memoria dei padri. Retorica rancida. Costringere macchine complesse e  delicate come i cavalli a correre in piazze anguste e pavimentate di pietra  comporta rischi palesi; e il problema della durezza e rigidità del suolo non si  risolve con una coltre di sabbia o di terriccio del contado. I materiali di  riporto, non essendo fissi per definizione, favoriscono la formazione di buche e  avvallamenti che possono rivelarsi letali per l'animale lanciato in modo  sconsiderato. Ovvio. Una piccola distorsione, a una certa velocità, degenera  rapidamente in frattura, e allora è tragedia. Le zampe equine sono perfette e  preziose: cristallo puro. Resistono, se rispettate; altrimenti, ove impiegate  scorrettamente, scoppiano e si frantumano. A Ferrara è stato uno scempio. Uno  stupendo esemplare di mezzosangue si è fracassati entrambi gli anteriori, ed è  crollato in ginocchio dinanzi a migliaia di persone ammutolite, impossibilitato  a rialzarsi, pronto per l'iniezione e la sepoltura. Decine di palii si svolgono  ogni anno in Italia e quasi mai c'è la tivù a riprenderli, sicché se ne ignorano  i risvolti truci; alla gente giungono informazioni sommarie attraverso i  giornali, un trafiletto a pagina ventotto, cronachette in stile mattinale. Il  palio più famoso è quello di Siena del quale, come di Garibaldi, non è lecito  parlare male, nonostante si tratti di un'ecatombe. Ha fatto più vittime la  piegata di San Martino che il macello di Milano, ma non si può dire. Questioni  di soldi, diritti televisivi, turismo d'alto bordo e turismo ciabattone, birra e  pizza dieci euro. Per assistere alle torture inflitte all'animale simbolo di  libertà e bellezza ( anche i non credenti riconoscono il soffio di Dio nella "  progettazione" del cavallo), accorrono curiosi da tutto il mondo; beoti che si  eccitano alle nerbate, ai ruzzoloni, alle risse tra fantini, alle peggiori  violenze, inclusi colpi di sperone ai fianchi affannati delle povere bestie. Se  poi c'è l’incidente, groviglio di zampe e gambe, il brivido è tale da  giustificare il prezzo pagato dallo spettatore privilegiato di prima fila. Che  orrore. Uccidere un animale per non crepare di fame si fa, purtroppo: è un  sacrificio. Ucciderlo per spasso richiede una dose paurosa di perversione e  cattiveria. Il palio e la corrida sono espressioni di un tribalismo che sancisce  il trionfo della spietatezza, figlia dell'incultura e della volgarità. Le feste  paesane sono porto franco d'illegalità, alimentano desideri di sopraffazione e  di umiliazione degli animali. Modica, Avola, Menfi, Santa Margherita Belice,  Legnano: mattatoi a cielo aperto. Raramente interviene un prefetto. Palliativi.  In ogni comune allo scopo di omaggiare Madonne, patroni e patrone si ammazza per  il piacere di ammazzare: oche, maiali, asinelli legati a una fune e issati sul  campanile poi giù. Sai com'è felice il Creatore, se esiste. Infine, Catania e  Palermo, dove si disputano gare ippiche clandestine sull'asfalto delle pubbliche  vie, trotto e galoppo. Un'orgia di arti spezzati, di scommesse truffaldine. Ma  non stupiamoci troppo: in un Paese dove si abbandonano i cani e i gatti per  andare a mostrar le chiappe chiare a Viserbella, può succedere di tutto.  Nell'indifferenza dei verdi, dei rossi, degli azzurri e dei neri. Pubblichiamo  di seguito l'articolo del direttore Vittorio Feltri che denuncia le crudeltà cui  sono sottoposti i cavalli che vengono usati ogni anno nelle decine di palii  delle piazze italiane. Molto spesso le gare diventano veri e propri mattatoi. Un  orrore che deve finire subito. 

  L'articolo di  Feltri è pubblicato sull'ultimo numero del settimanale Panoroma da oggi in  edicola.


 Articolo  recuperato grazie al sito http://www.laikanimali.org/mappamondo/atrocità_sui_cavalli_deve_finire.htm

Chiaro, o no?
 
​
​


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Toujours*



Toujours ha detto:


> evita di sentenziare dal tuo trono allora ...


Che peccato.... quando sei entrato mi sei stato descritto come persona squisita ed urbana.... Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che peccato.... quando sei entrato mi sei stato descritto come persona squisita ed urbana.... Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.
> Bruja



...lascia perdere e vai a firmarmi la petizione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(ho rimesso la firma...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che peccato.... quando sei entrato mi sei stato descritto come persona squisita ed urbana.... Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.
> Bruja



ma sono richieste le referenze per entrare nel forum?
non è la prima volta che fai un'osservazione del genere. 
tra l'altro esporre il pensiero di un'altra persona a proposito di un'altra, lo trovo onestamente fastidioso: chiunque sia a farlo a chiunque sia riferito e di chiunque sia il pensiero riportato


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> guardati il tuo


 no adesso va bene tutto, ma la lotta  tra superman che balla la techno e il david di michelangelo non mi abbasso a farla...e sono anche convinto che passi i tuoi we al centro commerciale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS: sarà che E' sproporzionatamente piccolo?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vittorio Feltri non e' nella rosa dei giornalisti che mi piacciono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parla di piazze anguste e dei pali di provincia dove non c'è organizzazione alcuna

quello che non sai è che Feltri è proprietario di cavalli da corsa ...

anche in questo caso il suo è un messaggio di parte ... 

ma non parlo più, meglio restare ignoranti.

ciao


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no adesso va bene tutto, ma la lotta  tra superman che balla la techno e il david di michelangelo non mi abbasso a farla...*e sono anche convinto che passi i tuoi we al centro commerciale*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piuttosto mi faccio un palio ...

ciao bigul


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che peccato.... quando sei entrato mi sei stato descritto come persona squisita ed urbana.... Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.
> Bruja


pensa che a me hanno detto che eri intelligente ...


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> piuttosto mi faccio un palio ...
> 
> ciao bigul


vorrei chiederti quanto è grosso il pal(i)o 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao pirlun...


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> pensa che a me hanno detto che eri intelligente ...


 dai...su....


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vorrei chiederti quanto è grosso il pal(i)o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il giusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vorrei chiederti quanto è grosso il pal(i)o
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























ale stai cercando di comunicare un messaggio?


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> parla di piazze anguste e dei pali di provincia dove non c'è organizzazione alcuna
> 
> quello che non sai è che Feltri è proprietario di cavalli da corsa ...
> 
> ...


Feltri non e', e non e' mai stato un eco-animalista, questo lo sanno anche le pietre ... per cui il suo articolo vale di piu', come analisi e giudizio.


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale stai cercando di comunicare un messaggio?




















si, sto cercando di fare outing


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale stai cercando di comunicare un messaggio?


 e comunque non il suo, tanto per precisare


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono richieste le referenze per entrare nel forum? No ma se una persona é conosciuta e chi la conosce ne parla favorevolmente non mi pare sia disdicevole.
> non è la prima volta che fai un'osservazione del genere. Sarà accaduto perché ve n'erano i motivi...
> tra l'altro esporre il pensiero di un'altra persona a proposito di un'altra, lo trovo onestamente fastidioso: chiunque sia a farlo a chiunque sia riferito e di chiunque sia il pensiero riportato


La persona che espone un pensiero positivo non mi pare crei fastidio, e se vorrà lo potrà anche esporre in prima persona, ma a questo punto perché dovrei non trovare io fastidioso che una persona monti in scranno puntando dita e comportandosi proprio all'opposto di quello che sarebbe un comportamento cortese? Pensarla diversamente non autorizza supponenza che poi pateticamente si cerca di ritorcere .....
E comunque il contendere era l'urbanità di un utente... e su questi ho elevato una valutazione personale, stante che l'aspettativa era di grado diverso
Bruja.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, sto cercando di fare outing


ma sai che ci stai riuscendo benissimo?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sono richieste le referenze per entrare nel forum?
> non è la prima volta che fai un'osservazione del genere.
> tra l'altro esporre il pensiero di un'altra persona a proposito di un'altra, lo trovo onestamente fastidioso: chiunque sia a farlo a chiunque sia riferito e di chiunque sia il pensiero riportato


 io invece espongo il mio pensiero  e non è la prima volta che "il principe", quando si tratta di bruja 
diventa villano...e non capisco proprio perché.
capisco la divergenza di vedute ,molto meno i toni con una come lei che ,non mi pari pecchi (a differenza mia) di antipatica provocazione


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sai che ci stai riuscendo benissimo?


 dici? so' effcace ed efficiente allora....


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Feltri non e', e non e' mai stato un eco-animalista, questo lo sanno anche le pietre ... per cui il suo articolo vale di piu', come analisi e giudizio.


mari' se leggi quello che ho scritto capisci se no amen, la sua è una campagna ... che approvo ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La persona che espone un pensiero positivo non mi pare crei fastidio, e se vorrà lo potrà anche esporre in prima persona, ma a questo punto perché dovrei non trovare io fastidioso che una persona monti in scranno puntando dita e comportandosi proprio all'opposto di quello che sarebbe un comportamento cortese? Pensarla diversamente non autorizza supponenza che poi pateticamente si cerca di ritorcere .....
> E comunque il contendere era l'urbanità di un utente... e su questi ho elevato una valutazione personale, stante che l'aspettativa era di grado diverso
> Bruja.



ma non so sai? personalmente preferisco che ognuno parli per sè, sia quando esprime pareri positivi che negativi.

rosso (oscar docet  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  : per carità, mi sembra di aver dimostrato di essere per la totale libertà d'espressione, non è il concetto espresso che discuto, diversamente t'avrei fatto presente come io trovi toujours cortese e urbano; è evidente che non abbiamo avuto occasione di conoscerlo allo stesso modo e non è certo mia intenzione farti cambiare idea. 
dico semplicemente che se mi trovi antipatica, sei libera di dirlo e non mi infastisce la cosa. se però per rafforzare la tua antipatia nei miei confronti mi fai presente come anche a chi mi dipingeva come simpatica, sia diventata antipatica, lo trovo scorretto. tanto nei miei confronti, quanto nei confronti di chi ti ha espresso un pensiero (e non l'ha, presumibilmente, fatto direttamente con me).
non sono sicura di riuscire a spiegarmi, muoio dal sonno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dici? so' effcace ed efficiente allora....



quando ti impegni riesci benissimo (suo figlio è intelligente ma non ha voglia di studiare).


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> pensa che a me hanno detto che eri intelligente ...


Cocco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la persona che aveva parlato bene di te sono io (e tu lo sai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ... comnque, in tempi non sospetti gia' ti dissi che non riuscivo piu' a capirti, sei talmente cambiato che stento a riconoscerti e, quasi quasi non mi piaci piu' ... mi dispiace, una volta si era sulla stessa onda/linea.

Ciao.


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando ti impegni riesci benissimo (suo figlio è intelligente ma non ha voglia di studiare).


 e non mi sono manco impegnato!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> mari' se leggi quello che ho scritto capisci se no amen, la sua è una campagna ... che approvo ...







​


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​



sogni d'oro


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> sogni d'oro


Brutta cosa le persone noiose ... chiaro?


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non so sai? personalmente preferisco che ognuno parli per sè, sia quando esprime pareri positivi che negativi.
> 
> rosso (oscar docet
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo ma non credo di aver creato un precedente o danni "esistenziali" a nessuno nel dirmi delusa di atteggiamenti che non dimostrano cortesia e garbo da parte di persona che mi é stata descritta come cortese e garbata.  In questo caso peril poco che la persona in questione ha scritto e per la sua alterna presenza, un giudizio di valore da chi la conosce era per me un modo di rapportarmi in modo meno distante.
Comunque lapersona che ha espresso il giudizio lo ha fatto anche direttamente all'interessato....
Bruja

p.s. Se dicessero qualcosa di te non mi sposterebbe di un millimetro... ti leggo, credo di capirti, ti trovo interessante e non mi servono valutazioni esterne


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo ma non credo di aver creato un precedente o danni "esistenziali" a nessuno nel dirmi delusa di atteggiamenti che non dimostrano cortesia e garbo da parte di persona che mi é stata descritta come cortese e garbata. *In questo caso peril poco che la persona in questione ha scritto e per la sua alterna presenza, un giudizio di valore da chi la conosce era per me un modo di rapportarmi in modo meno distante.*
> Comunque lapersona che ha espresso il giudizio lo ha fatto anche direttamente all'interessato....
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Se dicessero qualcosa di te non mi sposterebbe di un millimetro... ti leggo, credo di capirti, ti trovo interessante e non mi servono valutazioni esterne


non per non farmi gli affari miei, ma non è proprio quello che hai scritto prima...


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brutta cosa le persone noiose ... chiaro?


se non lo sai tu ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece espongo il mio pensiero  e non è la prima volta che "il principe", quando si tratta di bruja
> diventa villano...e non capisco proprio perché.
> capisco la divergenza di vedute ,molto meno i toni con una come lei che ,non mi pari pecchi (a differenza mia) di antipatica provocazione


personalmente non era a questo che mi riferivo. 
poi se vogliamo vedere bene le cose, forse i toni erano tesi da entrambe le parti. mi è sembrato. e mi è sembrato anche che non sia stato il principino il primo. ma ripeto, quelli sono fatti loro.


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> non per non farmi gli affari miei, ma non è proprio quello che hai scritto prima...


Se lo dici tu....
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu....
> Bruja


non lo dico io, lo hai scritto tu questo:
Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

e comunque avrei dovuto farmi i fatti miei..chiedo scusa per l'intromissione.


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> non lo dico io, lo hai scritto tu questo:
> Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.


... non lo ha forse attestato? 
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... non lo ha forse attestato?
> Bruja


bruja lasciamo stare, non sono affari miei..scusa...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> bruja lasciamo stare, non sono affari miei..scusa...


Scusa tu... io volevo solo chiarire.
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (24 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa tu... io volevo solo chiarire.
> Bruja


quale fosse il tuo pensiero non è che non mi interessa. è che devo cominciare a cercarmi di fare i 'azzacci miei...


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

comunque 
anche la tauromachia per molti è una nobile arte e le corride tradizioni intoccabili, rimane il fatto che per me sono spettacoli incivili.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che peccato.... quando sei entrato mi sei stato descritto come persona squisita ed urbana.... Pazienza, tanto alla fine so che si é ricreduta anche la persona che ti ha così definito.
> Bruja
















   in effetti Toujours questo tuo atteggiamento è incomprensibile, mah...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece espongo il mio pensiero e non è la prima volta che "il principe", quando si tratta di bruja
> diventa villano...e non capisco proprio perché.
> capisco la divergenza di vedute ,molto meno i toni con una come lei che ,non mi pari pecchi (a differenza mia) di antipatica provocazione


Quoto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> in effetti Toujours *questo tuo atteggiamento è incomprensibile*, mah...


 
da quale pulpito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non sarà mai incomprensibile un atteggiamento di chicchessia, quanto le faccine che spari qua e là, o molte tue "prese di posizione". diciamolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da quale pulpito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


vuoi una martellata sui denti?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi una martellata sui denti?


no. no. Concentrati e fai il tuo dovere


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ma voglio sperare che siate vegetariani... no perchè altrimenti tutto questo post in difesa dell'asinello è una colossale presa per il culo. Gli animali di allevamento (polli, maiali, mucche...) vengono trattati mille volte peggio di questo povero asino.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. no. Concentrati e fai il tuo dovere
















   come sei sottile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma voglio sperare che siate vegetariani... no perchè altrimenti tutto questo post in difesa dell'asinello è una colossale presa per il culo. Gli animali di allevamento vengono trattati mille volte peggio di questo povero asino.


ma dai amichino.
questa è violenza assolutamente gratuita.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma voglio sperare che siate vegetariani... no perchè altrimenti tutto questo post in difesa dell'asinello è una colossale presa per il culo. Gli animali di allevamento (polli, maiali, mucche...) vengono trattati mille volte peggio di questo povero asino.


che c'entra? l'animale d'allevamento lo allevi per magnarlo non per prenderlo a bastonate


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai amichino.
> questa è violenza assolutamente gratuita.


 Amica mia, anche la violenza terribile che sta dietro a ciò che mangi è quasi sempre gratuita.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che c'entra? l'animale d'allevamento lo allevi per magnarlo non per prenderlo a bastonate


Ma cosa dici? ... poco importa se violenti una bestia per divertirti o per lucrarci sopra.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? ... poco importa se violenti una bestia per divertirti o per lucrarci sopra.


stai scherzando??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Amica mia, anche la violenza terribile che sta dietro a ciò che mangi è quasi sempre gratuita.


sono d'accordo. ma c'è un fine: ti nutri (eventuali vegetariani per favore si astengano dal dirmi che si può vivere anche senza carne, grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
massacrare una bestia per divertimento lo trovo piuttosto incivile. esattamente come la corrida.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma voglio sperare che siate vegetariani... no perchè altrimenti tutto questo post in difesa dell'asinello è una colossale presa per il culo. Gli animali di allevamento (polli, maiali, mucche...) vengono trattati mille volte peggio di questo povero asino.


scusa  ma questa cosa mi pare una vera cagata.
il fatto di mangiare carne è un bisogno primario. 
il fatto di massacrare di bastonate un asinello essendo ubriachi come tradizione sarà un pò diverso o no??
peraltro conosco allevatori che tengono gli animali come figlioli proprio perchè meglio li tratti e li alimenti più buoni di qualità sono.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai scherzando??


Mi sa proprio di no... non scherzo. Evidentemente non ti sei mai informata su cosa sono gli allevamenti intensivi, o il trasporto degli animali. Capisco che sia più facile scagliarsi sui delinquenti (perchè tali sono) che maltrattano il singolo asino...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi saproprio di no... non scherzo. Evidentemente non ti sei mai informata su cosa sono gli allevamenti intensivi, o il trasporto degli animali. Capisco che sia più facile scagliarsi sui delinquenti (perchè tali sono) che maltrattano il singolo asino...


 
ci sono gli allevamenti intensivi e ci sono gli allevamenti dove gli animali sono trattati bene
non capisco come puoi dire che spaccargli la testa a bastonate per divertirsi e allevarli per mangiarli sia la stessa cosa.
cmq ...pensala come vuoi


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

per quello che ne so , nei macelli esiste un'etica ben precisa per evitare al massimo la sofferenza degli animali.
non so in campagna .ma non penso proprio che si possa paragonare al fatto in questione


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma questa cosa mi pare una vera cagata.
> il fatto di mangiare carne è un bisogno primario.
> il fatto di massacrare di bastonate un asinello essendo ubriachi come tradizione sarà un pò diverso o no??
> peraltro conosco allevatori che tengono gli animali come figlioli proprio perchè meglio li tratti e li alimenti più buoni di qualità sono.


 A me sembra la tua una vera cagata, scusa anche tu. Non parlo del bisogno di mangiar carne, ma di cosa stai alimentando quando la mangi. In ogni caso, mangiar carne non è un bisogno primario, è solo piacevole.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quello che ne so , nei macelli esiste un'etica ben precisa per evitare al massimo la sofferenza degli animali.
> non so in campagna .ma non penso proprio che si possa paragonare al fatto in questione


Si certo.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi saproprio di no... non scherzo. Evidentemente non ti sei mai informata su cosa sono gli allevamenti intensivi, o il trasporto degli animali. Capisco che sia più facile scagliarsi sui delinquenti (perchè tali sono) che maltrattano il singolo asino...


guarda se mi devo indignare non è che scelgo la strada più facile quindi non capisco la frase provocatoria del _capisco che è più facile..._


se non vedi la differenza tra allevare e uccidere animali per mangiarli e ucciderli per il solo gusto di farlo direi che possiamo smettere di discuterne subito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quello che ne so , nei macelli esiste un'etica ben precisa per evitare al massimo la sofferenza degli animali.
> non so in campagna .ma non penso proprio che si possa paragonare al fatto in questione


diciamo che dovrebbe esserci. credo che in campagna vengano trattati meglio.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *ci sono gli allevamenti intensivi* e ci sono gli allevamenti dove gli animali sono trattati bene
> non capisco come puoi dire che spaccargli la testa a bastonate per divertirsi e allevarli per mangiarli sia la stessa cosa.
> cmq ...pensala come vuoi


 La stragrande maggioranza della carne arriva da li. E se sai davvero cosa sono, non troveresti assurdo il paragone...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me sembra la tua una vera cagata, scusa anche tu. Non parlo del bisogno di mangiar carne, ma di cosa stai alimentando quando la mangi. In ogni caso, mangiar carne non è un bisogno primario, è solo piacevole.


allora scriviamo cagate 
cosa sto alimentando?? una catena alimentare? non dico che non esistano allevamenti dove gli animali sono trattati male, ma non sono la norma.
e paragonare l' omicidio di un animale per divertimento a quello perpetuato per nutrirsi è assurdo


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> diciamo che dovrebbe esserci. credo che in campagna vengano trattati meglio.


Senza dubbio. Ma sono una piccolissima minoranza di ciò che finisce in tavola.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> allora scriviamo cagate
> cosa sto alimentando?? una catena alimentare? non dico che non esistano allevamenti dove gli animali sono trattati male, *ma non sono la norma.*
> e paragonare l' omicidio di un animale per divertimento a quello perpetuato per nutrirsi è assurdo


 Sono la norma. L'assurdità secondo me è la tua, che vuoi negare un'evidenza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senza dubbio. Ma sono una piccolissima minoranza di ciò che finisce in tavola.


 
lo so.

ho sentito una cosa raccapricciante, dei maiali che vengono inchiodati con le zampine a terra, di modo che ingrassino più velocemente. ma è vero?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono la norma. L'assurdità secondo me è la tua, che vuoi negare un'evidenza.


ma tu frequenti molti allevatori?
vai a comprarti la carne nelle cascine?
..sei esperto del settore? e sopratutto impari a conoscere la carne che mangi.
i


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

il concetto del nutrimento attraverso la carne è una regola della natura che gli stessi animali praticano ogni giorno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu frequenti molti allevatori?
> *vai a comprarti la carne nelle cascine?*
> ..sei esperto del settore?













si diventa esperti comprando la carne nelle cascine?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si diventa esperti comprando la carne nelle cascine?


si conoscono gli allevatori tanto per iniziare.
se sei fortunata trovi quelli che ti mandano da altri allevatori, e per lo meno puoi evitare di comprare carne dai famosi allevamenti a batteria che maltranno gli animali.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi una martellata sui denti?









mannaggia a voi  sono esplosa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , sono esplosa


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so.
> 
> ho sentito una cosa raccapricciante, dei maiali che vengono inchiodati con le zampine a terra, di modo che ingrassino più velocemente. ma è vero?


 Guarda, ci sono denuncie terribili in rete... ma francamente, ti sconsiglio di cercarle... mi hanno rovinato più di una giornata.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma voglio sperare che siate vegetariani... no perchè altrimenti tutto questo post in difesa dell'asinello è una colossale presa per il culo. Gli animali di allevamento (polli, maiali, mucche...) vengono trattati mille volte peggio di questo povero asino.


in verità ..in verità..titicocheciahairaggione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si conoscono gli allevatori tanto per iniziare.
> se sei fortunata trovi quelli che ti mandano da altri allevatori, e per lo meno puoi evitare di comprare carne dai famosi allevamenti a batteria che maltranno gli animali.


 
il fatto che tu (non tu, tu) compri la carne da allevatori "buoni" non significa però che questi siano la maggioranza...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa  ma questa cosa mi pare una vera cagata.
> il fatto di mangiare carne è un bisogno primario.
> il fatto di massacrare di bastonate un asinello essendo ubriachi come tradizione sarà un pò diverso o no??
> peraltro conosco allevatori che tengono gli animali come figlioli proprio perchè meglio li tratti e li alimenti più buoni di qualità sono.



non è micavero, le stesse proteine le puoi trovare nei legumi.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu frequenti molti allevatori?
> vai a comprarti la carne nelle cascine?
> ..sei esperto del settore? e sopratutto impari a conoscere la carne che mangi.
> i


 Non serve frequantarli molto per conoscere certe cose... sto cercando di smettere di mangiare carne, ma quando la compro la prendo da chi la alleva in campagna.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto del nutrimento attraverso la carne è *una regola della natura che gli stessi animali praticano ogni giorno*.


I maschi in natura spesso uccidono i cuccioli e violentano le femmine. Il rifarsi alla natura è assai pericoloso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, ci sono denuncie terribili in rete... ma francamente, ti sconsiglio di cercarle... mi hanno rovinato più di una giornata.


 

qualcosina ho letto. ho volutamente desistito.
la cosa sei maiali me la raccontò un tizio di gesico, figlio di allevatori. rimasi veramente allibita


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che tu (non tu, tu) compri la carne da allevatori "buoni" non significa però che questi siano la maggioranza...


non l'ho detto ma non ho abbastanza conoscenza per dirti che sono tutti una schifezza.
ormai in tutte le periferie di città ci sono cascine con allevamenti, iniziare ad andare a prendere lì' la carne , che peraltro paghi meno perchè salti la filiera, potrebbe aiutare ad eliminare gli allevamenti che maltrattano no?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che tu (non tu, tu) compri la carne da allevatori "buoni" non significa però che questi siano la maggioranza...


ovviamente ognuno parla della realtà che conosce.
Io giro qualche cascina , guardo molte trasmissioni sull'agricoltura e sugli allevamenti e vedo sempre un gran rispetto per gli animali, anche in vista di un "reddito".
Non nego che ci siano dei pezzi di merda che li trattano schifosamente.
Ma poi non è questo il discorso che stavamo facendo.
Si parlava di una crudeltà inaudita su un animale per il solo gusto di farlo, non di quello di cui stiamo discutendo ora.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è micavero, le stesse proteine le puoi trovare nei legumi.


 E volendo, anche in uova e latticini. Certo, anche questo comporta sfruttamenti durissimi, ma è un passo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, ci sono denuncie terribili in rete... ma francamente, ti sconsiglio di cercarle... mi hanno rovinato più di una giornata.


 mi è capitato di leggerle, infatti.ma non è che una cosa escluda l'altra e sicuramente c'è un'attenzione diversa rispetto ad una volta proprio perché sono in tanti a stare con il fiato sul collo a chi sgarra.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è micavero, le stesse proteine le puoi trovare nei legumi.


 vero.
ma devi equilibrare in maniera esperta e non tutti sono così all'altezza.
sono del parere che l'ideale sia cibarsi di tutto nella giusta quantità; rispetto i vegetariani, trovo pazzi i vegani e i crudisti


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho parole.
> Non conosco nessun essere vivente così inutilmente crudele.


ma no, Asudem, grazie a Dio gli uomini sono altro. Non vale usare questi come parametro di riferimento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho detto ma non ho abbastanza conoscenza per dirti che sono tutti una schifezza.
> ormai in tutte le periferie di città ci sono cascine con allevamenti, iniziare ad andare a prendere lì' la carne , che peraltro paghi meno perchè salti la filiera, potrebbe aiutare ad eliminare gli allevamenti che maltrattano no?


si è detto però che chi li tratta male sono la minoranza.
secondo me non è così.
comunque non te lo vengono certo a raccontare.
sarò molto onesta: non andrò a cercarmi una cascina per comprare la carne. comunque la certezza che non li maltrattino non me la dà nessuno, così come non ho quella che li maltratti chi li alleva e rifornisce la macelleria dove la compro io. e, onestamente, mi pare una mezza  misura inutile. 
o decido di diventare vegetariana, o compro la carne dove mi capita.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma no, Asudem, grazie a Dio gli uomini sono altro. Non vale usare questi come parametro di riferimento.


che niente niente ti sei offeso??


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si è detto però che chi li tratta male sono la minoranza.
> secondo me non è così.
> comunque non te lo vengono certo a raccontare.
> sarò molto onesta: non andrò a cercarmi una cascina per comprare la carne. comunque la certezza che non li maltrattino non me la dà nessuno, così come non ho quella che li maltratti chi li alleva e rifornisce la macelleria dove la compro io. e, onestamente, mi pare una mezza misura inutile.
> *o decido di diventare vegetariana, o compro la carne dove mi capita*.


fai come vuoi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fai come vuoi


non credo che si stesse discutendo sulla mia libertà in materia.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *si è detto però che chi li tratta male sono la minoranza.*
> *secondo me non è così.*
> comunque non te lo vengono certo a raccontare.
> sarò molto onesta: non andrò a cercarmi una cascina per comprare la carne. comunque la certezza che non li maltrattino non me la dà nessuno, così come non ho quella che li maltratti chi li alleva e rifornisce la macelleria dove la compro io. e, onestamente, mi pare una mezza misura inutile.
> o decido di diventare vegetariana, o compro la carne dove mi capita.


 Certo che non è così amichetta... la stragrande maggioranza della carne in commercio arriva da allevamenti intensivi.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non credo che si stesse discutendo sulla mia libertà in materia.


 
sei tu che hai comunicato la tua volontà di non comprare la carne dove è ipotizzabile gli animali siano trattati meglio.


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che niente niente ti sei offeso??


ma nooo, e perchè mai dovrei ? 
e poi, con te ?, proprio con te, che ti stai affezionando a me....


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> *ma devi equilibrare in maniera esperta* e non tutti sono così all'altezza.
> sono del parere che l'ideale sia cibarsi di tutto nella giusta quantità; rispetto i vegetariani, trovo pazzi i vegani e i crudisti


Ma perchè la gente normalmente equilibra la nutrizione in maniera esperta? Guarda che la questione è semplice... se ritieni etico non nutrirti di carne, farlo è facile. Se ritieni etico mangiarla, è ancora più facile (e gratificante, bisogna ammetterlo).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei tu che hai comunicato la tua volontà di non comprare la carne dove è ipotizzabile gli animali siano trattati meglio.


e quindi? 

ribadisco il mio concetto (riassunto nella frase che hai evidenziato): non vado a cercare la cascina per scaricarmi la coscienza, perché IO la vivrei così. la vedo come l'animalista contrario alle pellicce ma con tutti gli accessori in pelle.

resta il fatto che non si discuteva circa la libertà che io possa farlo nè chiedevo il permesso che mi hai gentilmente accordato.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e quindi?
> 
> ribadisco il mio concetto (riassunto nella frase che hai evidenziato): *non vado a cercare la cascina per scaricarmi la coscienza*, perché IO la vivrei così. la vedo come l'animalista contrario alle pellicce ma con tutti gli accessori in pelle.
> 
> resta il fatto che non si discuteva circa la libertà che io possa farlo *nè chiedevo il permesso che mi hai gentilmente accordato*.


 
va bene..oggi vuoi fare la polemica...
chi si scarica la coscienza? perchè decido dove andare a comprare la carne conoscendo chi la produce mi scarico la coscienza?? mi scrivi che non hai intenzione di andare in cascina e ti rispondo fai come vuoi...
non ti ho accordato nessun permesso ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    si chiama discutere sai?


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Ma perchè la gente normalmente equilibra la nutrizione in maniera esperta? G*uarda che la questione è semplice... se ritieni etico non nutrirti di carne, farlo è facile. Se ritieni etico mangiarla, è ancora più facile (e gratificante, bisogna ammetterlo).


 su questo hai ragione.dovrebbe farlo in considerazione del benessere della famiglia e anche in termini sociali ridurremmo costi sanitari notevoli.
nel mio piccolo, soprattutto da quando sono madre, presto molta attenzione a quello che metto in tavola.
non bere , non fumare e magari ingozzarsi di schifezze è un altro controsenso.
evito l'agnello e il vitello per principio.piccola ipocrisia forse, ma è una mia etica personale


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione.dovrebbe farlo in considerazione del benessere della famiglia e anche in termini sociali ridurremmo costi sanitari notevoli.
> nel mio piccolo, soprattutto da quando sono madre, presto molta attenzione a quello che metto in tavola.
> *non bere , non fumare e magari ingozzarsi di schifezze è un altro controsenso*.
> evito l'agnello e il vitello per principio.piccola ipocrisia forse, ma è una mia etica personale


 E' vero...ma siamo uomini, viviamo di controsensi...
 Anche io non sono mai riuscito a mangiare l'agnello. Avevo circa 6 anni ed in campagna avevo giocato tutta la mattina con questo agnellino... poi a pranzo quel bastardo di pastore mi ha detto che quello che stavo mangiando era il mio compagno di giochi...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero...ma siamo uomini, viviamo di controsensi...
> Anche io non sono mai riuscito a mangiare l'agnello. Avevo circa 6 anni ed in campagna avevo giocato tutta la mattina con questo agnellino... poi a pranzo quel bastardo di pastore mi ha detto che quello che stavo mangiando era il mio compagno di giochi...


o mamma..roba da trauma esistenziale


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero...ma siamo uomini, viviamo di controsensi...
> Anche io non sono mai riuscito a mangiare l'agnello. Avevo circa 6 anni ed in campagna avevo giocato tutta la mattina con questo agnellino... poi a pranzo quel bastardo di pastore mi ha detto che quello che stavo mangiando era il mio compagno di giochi...


bel pezzo di merda quel pastore.
io pure, per ipocrisia visto che mangio altra  carne, non riesco a mangiarlo.
E pure il maialino mi fa tanta tenerezza ma poi mangio eccome il maiale.
però sempre per ipocrisia e dabbenaggine, mi piace pensare che sì ,ci siano quelli che li trattano male ma anche tanti che li trattano bene.
Sarà un mio limite anche se ,per come si diceva per la questione dello stato, se vedo, sento, verifico che ci sono posti dove li trattano male li denuncio e lo rendo noto a chi di dovere


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero...ma siamo uomini, viviamo di controsensi...
> Anche io non sono mai riuscito a mangiare l'agnello. Avevo circa 6 anni ed in campagna avevo giocato tutta la mattina con questo agnellino... poi a pranzo quel bastardo di pastore mi ha detto che quello che stavo mangiando era il mio compagno di giochi...


 traumatico.
ma chi vive in campagna ha ben preciso il concetto di animale sacrificato all'uomo.
non so se poi siamo più elevati noi che li umanizziamo tanto, o se l'equilibrio naturale sta nella loro semplicità.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> traumatico.
> *ma chi vive in campagna ha ben preciso il concetto di animale sacrificato all'uomo*.
> non so se poi siamo più elevati noi che li umanizziamo tanto, o se l'equilibrio naturale sta nella loro semplicità.


 E' vero... però poteva fare a meno di dirlo ad un bambino che ci aveva giocato tutta la mattina. 
In ogni caso,  pur essendo contrario alla caccia, devo ammettere che se un cacciatore spara ad un cinghiale e se lo mangia eticamente non può essere condannato rispetto a chi va a comprarsi la bistecca dal macellaio.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

> non so se poi siamo più elevati noi che li umanizziamo tanto, o se l'equilibrio naturale sta nella loro semplicità.




quot'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> va bene..oggi vuoi fare la polemica...
> chi si scarica la coscienza? perchè decido dove andare a comprare la carne conoscendo chi la produce mi scarico la coscienza?? mi scrivi che non hai intenzione di andare in cascina e ti rispondo fai come vuoi...
> non ti ho accordato nessun permesso ......
> 
> ...


ma veramente no, io non volevo fare polemica, prima. forse ora un po' di più, lo ammetto, non fosse per altro che a tono polemico rispondo con tono polemico (sbagliata o no che sia la cosa).
dare come risposta un "fai come vuoi" per me non è discutere; non c'è possibilità di risposta a un'affermazione del genere, quindi vedo onestamente poca voglia di discutere.
scusa ma hai letto tutto? ho detto forse che tu ti scarichi la coscienza?
ti ho detto che IO la vivrei così, mi sembrava di essere stata chiara e di non aver puntato il dito su nessuno, tanto meno su di te.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma veramente no, io non volevo fare polemica, prima. forse ora un po' di più, lo ammetto, non fosse per altro che a tono polemico rispondo con tono polemico (sbagliata o no che sia la cosa).
> *dare come risposta un "fai come vuoi" per me non è discutere; non c'è possibilità di risposta a un'affermazione del genere, quindi vedo onestamente poca voglia di discutere.*
> scusa ma hai letto tutto? ho detto forse che tu ti scarichi la coscienza?
> ti ho detto che IO la vivrei così, mi sembrava di essere stata chiara e di non aver puntato il dito su nessuno, tanto meno su di te.


io ti ho detto come secondo me si potrebbe ovviare per non rivolgersi ad allevamenti crudeli con gli animali.
tu mi rispondi io non lo faccio. che ti dovrei dire.
io la compro in cascina e tu no. punto.
chiaramente nessuna delle due cambierà idea, si capisce anche quando ha senso andare avanti a discutere e quando invece non c'è possibilità di spostarsi di un millimetro dalle nostre convinzioni 
e cmq sei polemica


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o mamma..roba da trauma esistenziale


 Infatti... anche solo l'odore dell'arrosto di agnello mi da la nausea.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti... anche solo l'odore dell'arrosto di agnello mi da la nausea.


per sdrammatizzare mi viene in mente la scena di fantozzi con la silvani al ristorante cinese


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ti ho detto come secondo me si potrebbe ovviare per non rivolgersi ad allevamenti crudeli con gli animali.
> tu mi rispondi io non lo faccio. che ti dovrei dire.
> io la compro in cascina e tu no. punto.
> chiaramente nessuna delle due cambierà idea, si capisce anche quando ha senso andare avanti a discutere e quando invece non c'è possibilità di spostarsi di un millimetro dalle nostre convinzioni
> e cmq sei polemica


angelo del male e reale non ci mollano fino al collasso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ti ho detto come secondo me si potrebbe ovviare per non rivolgersi ad allevamenti crudeli con gli animali.
> tu mi rispondi io non lo faccio. che ti dovrei dire.
> io la compro in cascina e tu no. punto.
> chiaramente nessuna delle due cambierà idea, si capisce anche quando ha senso andare avanti a discutere e quando invece non c'è possibilità di spostarsi di un millimetro dalle nostre convinzioni
> *e cmq sei polemica*


anche tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> angelo del male e reale non ci mollano fino al collasso


ti prego minerva, non esageriamo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per sdrammatizzare mi viene in mente la scena di fantozzi con la silvani al ristorante cinese


 














   ughino arrosto?


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego minerva, non esageriamo.


 fino al capogiro?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> angelo del male e reale non ci mollano fino al collasso


per colpa tua non mangio più l'oca  ripiena 
non ce la faccio ...non ce la faccio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino al capogiro?


no, è il paragone che non mi piace.

tra l'altro (e ora la polemica scatta veramente) spesso vengo accusata d'essere polemica anche quando non lo sono e non lo voglio essere. ti dirò che è abbastanza fastidioso.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per colpa tua non mangio più l'oca ripiena
> non ce la faccio ...non ce la faccio...


 vedi che grandi soddisfazioni che mi dai?
il post dell'oca è uno dei più divertenti che abbia mai letto


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per sdrammatizzare mi viene in mente la scena di fantozzi con la silvani al ristorante cinese


 Era giapponese... il povero pierugo...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ughino arrosto?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9CMRx3BV6s


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Era giapponese..*. il povero pierugo...














oh perozzino!! stai a far casino per un quarto d'ora


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per sdrammatizzare mi viene in mente la scena di fantozzi con la silvani al ristorante cinese





Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino!! stai a far casino per un quarto d'ora


Vero... è che è imperdibile la sequenza dell'oliva e del samurai, col taglio della mano


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero... è che è imperdibile la sequenza dell'oliva e del samurai, col taglio della mano


e il cameriere pieno di cerotti sulla fronte??


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il cameriere pieno di cerotti sulla fronte??


 Comunque l'episodio che preferisco in assoluto dei primi due film (gli altri non li considero proprio), è la corazzata Potemkin


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque l'episodio che preferisco in assoluto dei primi due film (gli altri non li considero proprio), è la corazzata Potemkin


io ho rischiato di farmi la pipì addosso col capodanno e la sgambata in bicicletta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque l'episodio che preferisco in assoluto dei primi due film (gli altri non li considero proprio), è la corazzata Potemkin

















"scusi, posso dire una parola io?"


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "scusi, posso dire una parola io?"
















E' una favolosa presa per il culo di quel mondo, intellettualistico e snob, dei cineforum di sinistra degli anni '70!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho rischiato di farmi la pipì addosso col capodanno *e la sgambata in bicicletta*


_ "A Pineroloooo!!!!"_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una favolosa presa per il culo di quel mondo, intellettualistico e snob, dei cineforum di sinistra degli anni '70!


un po' anche dell' "italiano-medio guai a chi mi tocca la domenica sportiva". con quell'esasperazione per me esilarante:

"scusate l'emozione amici che state comodamente seduti davanti ai teleschermi nessuno escluso ma sono* 170 anni* che non vedevo una partenza così"  

	
	
		
		
	


	









non riesco a non tenermi la pancia ogni volta che si arrampica alla finestra e dopo aver spaccato il vetro "scusi, chi ha fatto palo????"


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un po' anche dell' "italiano-medio guai a chi mi tocca la domenica sportiva". con quell'esasperazione per me esilarante:
> 
> "scusate l'emozione amici che state comodamente seduti davanti ai teleschermi nessuno escluso ma sono* 170 anni* che non vedevo una partenza così"
> 
> ...


Si anche..._ tibia, nuca, tibia, nuca del terzino inglese, tibia, schienata di Mechinleiii... entra Pulici... fuori di pochissimooooo!!!!_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si anche..._ tibia, nuca, tibia, nuca del terzino inglese, tibia, schienata di Mechinleiii... entra Pulici... fuori di pochissimooooo!!!!_


 
_












_
non c'era anche un "naso?"  

	
	
		
		
	


	









_nel buio della sala correvano voci incontrollate: si diceva che l'italia vinceva per 20 a 0 e che aveva segnato anche zoff... di calcio d'angolo..._



_... ventuuuuuno!!!_


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

Concludendo: Dal momento che ci nutriamo e ci sbafiamo di carne ... l'asinello puo' andare a prenderselo nel cu-lo ... ai cavalli fa bene drogarli per farli correre allo sfinimento, da fargli scoppiare il cuore per lo sforzo a volte, oltre le fratture agli arti che nel cavallo si sa necessita abbatterli perche' e' uno dei suoi punti deboli/vitali ... il toro continuera' ad essere provocato/imbestialito portato al limite della sua furia ... e a  tutti quegli Anima-li che per profonda incivilta' dell'Umano vengono sacrificati nelle nostre piazze per festeggiare in santo patrono (sempre dell'Umano,la vera e sola BESTIA esistente) ... ed ignorando il messaggio di quel Santo vecchiarello di Francesco ... possiamo continuare alla grande torturando per nostro piacere e soddisgazione, per dimostrare che i piu' forti ed i padroni di Tutto siamo Noi gli "UMANI".

MESSAGGIO RECEPITO, GRAZIE!

Continuiamo cosi ... la vita e' tutta un quiz.





​


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concludendo: Dal momento che ci nutriamo e ci sbafiamo di carne ... l'asinello puo' andare a prenderselo nel cu-lo ... ai cavalli fa bene drogarli per farli correre allo sfinimento, da fargli scoppiare il cuore per lo sforzo a volte, oltre le fratture agli arti che nel cavallo si sa necessita abbatterli perche' e' uno dei suoi punti deboli/vitali ... il toro continuera' ad essere provocato/imbestialito portato al limite della sua furia ... e a tutti quegli Anima-li che per profonda incivilta' dell'Umano vengono sacrificati nelle nostre piazze per festeggiare in santo patrono (sempre dell'Umano,la vera e sola BESTIA esistente) ... ed ignorando il messaggio di quel Santo vecchiarello di Francesco ... possiamo continuare alla grande torturando per nostro piacere e soddisgazione, per dimostrare che i piu' forti ed i padroni di Tutto siamo Noi gli "UMANI".
> 
> MESSAGGIO RECEPITO, GRAZIE!​
> Continuiamo cosi ... la vita e' tutta un quiz.​


 Come spesso capita, non hai capito una fava.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come spesso capita, non hai capito una fava.


che fai? mi leggi nel pensiero?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' vero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































   il vecchietto esaltatissimo!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fai? mi leggi nel pensiero?


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come spesso capita, non hai capito una fava.


Se lo dici tu!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


















   evidentemente sull'orlo dell'infarto  

	
	
		
		
	


	













che storia. ritengo fantozzi veramente impareggiabile.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> evidentemente sull'orlo dell'infarto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 una grandissima maschera  

	
	
		
		
	


	












L'episodio della fuga d'amore a Capri con la Silvani, legato a quelle del night-club, è nella sua comicità davvero tristissimo!!!!


----------

